

Please show some love, HN: Brodlist - david927
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/brodlist/x/6476711/

======
david927
Brodlist opens up the world's data (all films, books, people, music) to list,
compare, graph or map.

It's educational and even fun -- please support the campaign. Thank you!

The site is here: [http://brodlist.com](http://brodlist.com)

